# Little Boy Attacked By Dog... BUT



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

... Is rescued by pet cat

You won't believe your eyes

BBC News - Cat saves boy from dog attack in California


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Saw this on the news ...amazing!


----------



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

Unbelievable indeed. Had never seen a cat doing that.


----------



## petreiki (May 3, 2014)

Great surprise &#8211; I loved that piece of news so much! Thank you for sharing. I wonder if Miss Bojangles, my own cat, would do anything close to that (she doesn't even catch mice!)


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

petreiki said:


> Great surprise  I loved that piece of news so much! Thank you for sharing. I wonder if Miss Bojangles, my own cat, would do anything close to that (she doesn't even catch mice!)


Who can say? But many pets, particuarly dogs, would lay down their life to defend their master without a moment's hesitation.

And that was a very brave, selfless act from that cat, against a much larger and more powerful opponent. 'No greater love'...


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

PS: PetReiki - What a wonderful website, Paula. Beautiful from start to finish.


----------



## petreiki (May 3, 2014)

Thank you, Knightofalbion 

It is made with a lot of love, you can be sure of this!

I think my other one is even more beautiful  make sure you refresh or change pages many times to see all photos:

Animal Healing Circle | Sending distant healing to animals every Wednesday 9-9:30pm GMT+1

I should add it to my signature actually!

Best
Paula


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Truly amazing! (Though my heart rate rose rapidly - awful to watch!)

One of our cats, a fluffy pale ginger called Samantha Jane was more than capable of seeing off a dog!

A very lucky little boy


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

In the spur of the moment, true feelings are shown. 
There is no time to plan or pose, no time to think. What is in your heart 'speaks' at that moment.


----------



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

This cat has become super famous haha, I've seen him (or her??) in newspapers all over the place. This is truly a story of loyalty towards it's owner. It saw the dog and did what it had to do. Excellent.


----------



## JaydenOlivia (May 14, 2014)

In one words we can say that it is miracle. Can we see the video in you tube. this example can be code if any person is discussing about confidence especially in MBA colleges.


----------

